# Living with diabetes: Let’s talk BS



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2016)

Great blog by Helen about her daughter's new school:


*Let’s talk BS*
You thought I was talking about blood sugar but I mean the dreaded ‘big school’.

For seven years our children are in a class with people who know our children well, probably every teacher in the school knows them. Then suddenly they are launched off to a world where their form tutor knows them – some of the other teachers will but generally they are ‘just another’ child. Arrrggghh – scary times.

Emma, my daughter, has nearly completed her first year at senior school and it has gone well. We are very lucky as they are a good caring school but not everyone is as lucky.

https://www.telmenow.com/2016/06/living-diabetes-lets-talk-bs/


----------



## trophywench (Jun 2, 2016)

When I read the Title I immediately thought_ ' I thought we already were talking BS' _  ROFL !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2016)

Can you imagine what it was like in the 70s ?  There was 3 T1 in my class. We had to look after each other. Teachers where good but did not know like 99% of people at the time.


----------

